# Hymer EBL problems



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

Heres my problem , and the solution.
Changed the hab battery on my 2001 Hymer. like a good boy disconnected the hook up and switched the battery off on the EBL.
On refiting the new battery , nothing , nada , no 12v at all.
EBL was charging the battery but couldnt get anything on the Hymer meter.
To cut a long story short, the sitch that isolates the battery on the EBL had gone duff.
I guess its never been used in 6 years and there may have been a little corrosion on the internals. Replaced switch all ok.
BTW its a proper mare to get it out !


----------



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

alunj said:


> Heres my problem , and the solution.
> Changed the hab battery on my 2001 Hymer. like a good boy disconnected the hook up and switched the battery off on the EBL.
> On refiting the new battery , nothing , nada , no 12v at all.
> EBL was charging the battery but couldnt get anything on the Hymer meter.
> ...


Excuse my ignorance, but what is a EBL? My van is a 1994 544


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

EBL is the Electroblock. It's the big blue box of electrical gubbins that unifies all the hab electrics & battery charging. 

D.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Just for in formation my Elecroblok blew-up on our last campsite (a Caravan Club site) and needed replacing. Schaudt who make them now recommend fitting a surge protector on the unit to prevent this happening.
I have one fitted.
Bob45


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Bob, can you enlighten me to what exactly you have fitted ?

Many thanks, Dave.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Dave
Sorry about the delay in replying.
The surge protector is:

Schaudt OVP 01 Art.-No.922.220

A small black box connected between the mains power conection and the Electroblok. Schaudt started recommending these from November 2006 it seems.
I had mine fitted at Hambilton's, Preston at the same time as a new EBL.
Cost about £80.
Replied to the PM as well.
Regards
Bob


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Thank you Bob.

Linky to the Schaudt surge protection device here.

D.


----------

